# St Barts Forums > St Barts Restaurants Wine & Food Forum >  >  St Barth Has its Own Beer

## Leon

You can order it at AJR.

----------


## stbartshopper

I believe JEK started a thread on  this a while back?

----------


## Aipotu

Most important question -- are they any good?  :-)

----------


## didier

> Most important question -- are they any good?  :-)



IPA is very good, hard to find.  lately I am been drinking big wave golden ale beer made in hawaii.  its also very good.

----------


## Leon

> IPA is very good, hard to find.  lately I am been drinking big wave golden ale beer made in hawaii.  its also very good.



I agree, IPA is very good, but I liked the Blonde too.

----------


## Aipotu

That's great to hear -- I look forward to trying it when we're there in November.  Had a nice local IPA on Turks & Caicos in April, and was very pleasantly surprised by it!





> I agree, IPA is very good, but I liked the Blonde too.

----------


## Mark93

I'am a crown cap collector, if anyone have this beer and can give me the crown cap, or even know where can I buy (online) this beer, please let me know thanks!

----------


## Cwater

The only time Cheryl & I have a beer is in St. Barth.  A Caribe at Le Select.  Life is good.

----------


## Mark93

I anyone go another time to St Barth please let me know, thank you so much.

----------


## LongIslander

> I anyone go another time to St Barth please let me know, thank you so much.



I am heading down in two weeks, if I can find any, I will save one for you and message

----------

